# UPDATE: Florida USMB poster leaves loaded guns all over the house.



## PredFan (Apr 18, 2015)

since my original thread on this got overrun by lefties so much that it got placed in badlands, let me update everyone.

First for those who weren't in on the original thread; I keep a loaded gun in my office next to my computer, one in the mud room near the dront door, one in my bedroom, and one in the kitchen. I have been doing this since I bought the house back in the mid 80s. I've raised 5 children in that house with those guns or their predecessors in those locations. No one ever got shot. Not my wife, not my kids, not any of our guests or their kids. 

I posted the original thread on this almost two years ago. I was assured by lefties that I was merely lucky and that it was only a matter of time. Well, much to the disappointment of lefties here, no one has been shot still. 

4 of the five daughters have grown and left the house. One yet remains at home. The odds are not looking good for the gun haters here.

Here's a photo of my youngest shooting my AR-15 at the range:


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

UPDATE: NOBODY CARES

But I kind of agree about the thread being moved to Badlands --- there should be a separate forum in that section called "wanking".  You and Paulitician and 2A, the guys who relentlessly bump their own threads because no one else will, could have a gaggle of circle jerks.

It would be kind of like the White Album.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 18, 2015)

Update: My CCW Glock hasn't killed anyone yet. 

By *itself*.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> UPDATE: NOBODY CARES
> 
> But I kind of agree about the thread being moved to Badlands --- there should be a separate forum in that section called "wanking".  You and Paulitician and 2A, the guys who relentlessly bump their own threads because no one else will, could have a gaggle of circle jerks.
> 
> It would be kind of like the White Album.



Except that troll douchebags like you (who quite obviously care) are what made it go into the badlands.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Know what's amazing?

I have musical instruments all over the house  (I know, I'm more into construction than destruction, so sue me)...

-- And yet never once have these instruments, individually or collectively, composed anything.  Or even played anything.
Kinda like your Mattel collection.

Weird huh?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Know what's amazing?
> 
> I have musical instruments all over the house  (I know, I'm more into construction than destruction, so sue me)...
> 
> ...



I thought you don't care.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Know what's amazing?
> ...



I certainly didn't start a thread about it.
Why would I?   So I can come back and hump it every few weeks?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



But you can never stop posting in it can you? Proves you DO care.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 18, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Actually.....it just shows pogo is a leftard asshole..........


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2015)

2aguy said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Because I don't start onanistic threads?  Allllll righty then...


----------



## turtledude (Apr 19, 2015)

PredFan said:


> since my original thread on this got overrun by lefties so much that it got placed in badlands, let me update everyone.
> 
> First for those who weren't in on the original thread; I keep a loaded gun in my office next to my computer, one in the mud room near the dront door, one in my bedroom, and one in the kitchen. I have been doing this since I bought the house back in the mid 80s. I've raised 5 children in that house with those guns or their predecessors in those locations. No one ever got shot. Not my wife, not my kids, not any of our guests or their kids.
> 
> ...


Cute girl=her technique needs a little work


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 19, 2015)

turtledude said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > since my original thread on this got overrun by lefties so much that it got placed in badlands, let me update everyone.
> ...




are you saying she shoots like a girl?


----------



## turtledude (Apr 19, 2015)

2aguy said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


 nope she shoots like a novice


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 19, 2015)

turtledude said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...


....

A "girl" novice?


----------



## turtledude (Apr 19, 2015)

2aguy said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



her hands are too low on the front handgrip and the rear


----------



## PredFan (Oct 9, 2015)

Update:

Number of people shot by my loaded weapons lying around the house: 0


----------



## PredFan (Oct 9, 2015)

turtledude said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



That actually was her first time. We have been working on it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 10, 2015)

It's pretty fucking sad, yet telling, that someone needs to start 2 threads bragging that they are a responsible gun owner.

That should be an indication in itself that there are too many who aren't, and that there should be stronger laws to weed those people out.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

I got a big gun your daughter can practice on!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> I got a big gun your daughter can practice on!


You are pond scum. And if you oinked, I'd be reporting you.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 10, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> It's pretty fucking sad, yet telling, that someone needs to start 2 threads bragging that they are a responsible gun owner.
> 
> That should be an indication in itself that there are too many who aren't, and that there should be stronger laws to weed those people out.


There's nothing responsible about leaving loaded guns lying around unsecured.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 10, 2015)

"Florida USMB poster leaves loaded guns all over the house."

This is as moronic and as ridiculous as the original thread – if not more so.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty fucking sad, yet telling, that someone needs to start 2 threads bragging that they are a responsible gun owner.
> ...



Nothing whatsoever.  That's how this happened.

There's something pathetic about a poster who collects penis proxies, then has to go to message boards and masturbate over them publicly.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> It's pretty fucking sad, yet telling, that someone needs to start 2 threads bragging that they are a responsible gun owner.
> 
> That should be an indication in itself that there are too many who aren't, and that there should be stronger laws to weed those people out.



I suppose if we let know nothing idiots like you determine who is responsible and who isn't, I would have a problem. Thank god you can only impotently complain on a message board.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty fucking sad, yet telling, that someone needs to start 2 threads bragging that they are a responsible gun owner.
> ...



If you knew anything about guns or if you had any ability to reason, you would understand that it can be perfectly responsible. Alas....


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You guys try that whole "penis proxy" thing every once in a while, it never has any effect. It just shows that you people can't stop thinking about penises.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I (we) ain't the one starting threads about the wonders of our dildoes and how they're valiantly "sitting around" -- now are we?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You have dicks and dildos on the brain. You should seek help.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 10, 2015)

Ravi said:


> There's nothing responsible about leaving loaded guns lying around unsecured.


Wrong. Mine are quick to get to and ready to go. Sure beats fumbling around for something locked up or unloaded. Defeats their purpose and why I own them. If it make a liberal pee, tough shit.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Also, my oldest daughter has a S&W 38 Special revolver. She and her husband live here in Orlando as well. Her husband is not for or against guns, it's the only gun in her house. She does NOT keep it loaded. And with good reason. She insisted on that revolver, and I agree it's a beautiful weapon. IMO it's impractical for home protection because you can't keep it loaded. A revolver like that could go off too easily. I wanted her to get an auto, but she had to have that gun.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing responsible about leaving loaded guns lying around unsecured.
> ...



Yeah. "Excuse me Mr.Murderer, could you hold on a second while I open my safe? I won't take long I promise."


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

My second daughter has a Glock 9mm Auto, she listens to dad. I'm pretty sure she keeps it in the night stand, loaded.

My third lives with her husband in the fucked up state of New York. New Your City to be exact. Her gun is here at home.

My 4th is in college in Chicago, we knew she was going there (DePaul University) so we never got her a gun. probably wait until she gets home.

My youngest wants a 1911, she's a senior in High School. Either Christmas or Graduation, she'll get it one of those times. She will be going to UCF where, if the current bill in Florida gets passed, she'll be able to carry after she gets her CCW.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



If I somehow came to the point where I was posting onanistic threads about how my dildo-proxies are lying all over the house and kept coming back to bump it when no one was interested in said onanism, yeah I'd need it.

But I don't.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > I got a big gun your daughter can practice on!
> ...


Blow it out of your fat ass!


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Trust me, no one is talking about penises and dildos but you, seek help.


----------



## turtledude (Oct 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



sounds like a plan


----------



## turtledude (Oct 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> [
> If I somehow came to the point where I was posting onanistic threads about how my dildo-proxies are lying all over the house and kept coming back to bump it when no one was interested in said onanism, yeah I'd need it.
> 
> But I don't.



how many holes do you have to justify all those dildoes.  Now are you trying to emulate "Misty Beethoven" by having all three of your major orifices well filled at once


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



No idea what any of that means, but I understand that drinking Sterno is not a good idea.


----------



## turtledude (Oct 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> [
> No idea what any of that means, but I understand that drinking Sterno is not a good idea.



yeah. your posts are a reflection of the damage it can cause


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing responsible about leaving loaded guns lying around unsecured.
> ...


Wrong.
Leaving loaded firearms around the house is reckless and irresponsible.  

All my firearms are unloaded and secure, save for one handgun used for self-defense.  

The premise of the OP’s threads are childish, ridiculous, and inane – proving nothing but the OP’s idiocy.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing responsible about leaving loaded guns lying around unsecured.
> ...




Why would that make a liberal pee to learn about some idiot who leaves guns all over his house?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



It isn't reckless and irresponsible because YOU say so. My handguns are loaded (not all of them, just the four mentioned) and ready for use if needed. Otherwise, why have them.

The premise of my OP is to demonstrate the stupidity of the gun grabbers belief that guns kill people. I have to use extremes like this because simple common sense illudes you left wing nutters.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You all piss your pants in fear of guns on a daily basis.


----------



## turtledude (Oct 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> Leaving loaded firearms around the house is reckless and irresponsible.
> 
> All my firearms are unloaded and secure, save for one handgun used for self-defense.
> ...



depends on whom you have reasonable expectations will be in your house

if you have a 10 year old with lots of his friends
yes

if you live alone with no company or have a 17 year old son who is a Grandmaster class shooter with 120 hours of hard core tactical defensive pistol training and a wife who has even more training plus a bunch of national shooting championships, having loaded weapons around isn't that bad an idea


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 10, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> It's pretty fucking sad, yet telling, that someone needs to start 2 threads bragging that they are a responsible gun owner.
> 
> That should be an indication in itself that there are too many who aren't, and that there should be stronger laws to weed those people out.




That must be why car owners aren't posting threads pointing out that their cars have never killed anyone. lol

I may start 2 threads about my car, and how I leave it in the driveway, with my keys on the kitchen table. I think that would make for an interesting topic.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> The premise of my OP is to demonstrate the stupidity of the gun grabbers belief that guns kill people.



Then you admit you've been creating and bumping these onanistic threads in your desperate search for attention  --- for over a year now --- based on nothing but your own strawman.

/thread


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




I see no problem with you leaving guns around your home. I'm just wondering why you need to start two threads about it.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The premise of my OP is to demonstrate the stupidity of the gun grabbers belief that guns kill people.
> ...



No moron, that only exists in your alleged mind. I told you exactly why I started this thread, your illiteracy leads you to change what I said onto something you understand and like. Your fabrications have nothing to do with reality.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Yyyyeah ummm... a strawman would be _*your *_fabrication.  Not mine.

Unless of course you can quote where I (or indeed anyone) claimed that guns shoot themselves.
Rotsa ruck on that hunt.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Apparently you didn't read the OP. I started a second thread because your left wing nut buddies trashed the first one so much it got put into the badlands and disappeared.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Oh you mean the one you kept bumping up when no one would pay it the attention you crave?  That one?

None of that has anything to do with starting a who-cares thread about the clutter in your house based on a strawman.  I suspect that's why it went to Badlands.

Personally I would have sent it to the Rubber Room, but that's just semantics.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




So you have different expectations after your first failed attempt? Maybe the 3rd time is a charm for you.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 10, 2015)

Both ridiculous threads serve only to reflect poorly on gun owners, portraying them as irresponsible nitwits.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I think he should title the next version "USMB Poster Leaves Strawmen All Over Forum, Expects Different Results".


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




Rarely is the question asked, is our USMB nutters learning?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



 Well you know the old saying....

"start a strawman thread about leaving guns all over your house once, shame on... shame on ... y- you...

.... you start another thread on the same thing, can't get fueled again!"


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Maybe I need to say it slower:

Your....fabrications....have....nothing....to....do.....with....reality. 

Now go away you are boring me.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Well, no, I don't expect your idiot left wing buddies to behave like adults. But this thread would be worth a third or fourth try.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...





Alrightie then.  Here, you can borrow some of TurtleDove's lotion.  Need some tissue?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Leave me out of your fantasies. At least, if you do have fantasies about me, keep them to yourself please.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




Trust me, you don't have to worry about that. I don't have fantasies about men who brag about their tiny guns.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> and I agree it's a beautiful weapon.


See, that's fucked up.  It's a tool.  You would never hear me say "It's a beautiful tire iron".


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Yeah. "Excuse me Mr.Murderer, could you hold on a second while I open my safe? I won't take long I promise."



Is that anything like mental midget Ben Carson saying "Hey guys - let's all rush him - he can't shoot all of us."?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 11, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > and I agree it's a beautiful weapon.
> ...



"Say, that's a beautiful Stradivarius.  It's gonna add a rich dimension to this concert".
"Say, that's a beautiful Scallopini.  That's going to make a lot of appetites very happy".
"Say, that's a beautiful Glock.  That's gonna spew a gorgeous splatter of blood and brains on the sidewalk".


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> My third lives with her husband in the fucked up state of New York. New Your City to be exact. Her gun is here at home.


You know all those school shootings in the past year?  40-something of them?

Not one in New York.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


And yet here you are, responding to it over and over like a loose tooth. It's clear you hate the fact that we can have guns because you obsess over every gun thread while absurdly claiming the OP has the problem.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I saw an opening with a George Bush joke, and posted another.  This is known as "humor".

Granted, making people laugh is not as noble a cause as walking around destroying shit.
So sue me.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You're not doing either.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 11, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Lol, again, you lefties can't stop talking or alluding to penises. I don't need to discuss anything further. When you go there, you've lost. Goodbye loser.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 11, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > and I agree it's a beautiful weapon.
> ...



No, it's not fucked up, you are just an idiot.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 12, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...





I'm just pointing out that idiots who need to brag about their guns on an anonymous forum, do so because they suffer small penis syndrome. It's a known fact. Sorry about your luck.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I'm not the one admiring the beauty of a tool.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 12, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Like I said, that's because you are an idiot.


----------



## asaratis (Nov 2, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Also, my oldest daughter has a S&W 38 Special revolver. She and her husband live here in Orlando as well. Her husband is not for or against guns, it's the only gun in her house. She does NOT keep it loaded. And with good reason. She insisted on that revolver, and I agree it's a beautiful weapon. IMO it's impractical for home protection because you can't keep it loaded. A revolver like that could go off too easily. I wanted her to get an auto, but she had to have that gun.


Actually, modern revolvers are less likely to be accidentally fired than are semi-autos.  Many semis have no safety whatsoever.  To fire a modern revolver, you actually have to pull the trigger and keep it pulled until the hammer strikes the firing pin.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 2, 2015)

asaratis said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Also, my oldest daughter has a S&W 38 Special revolver. She and her husband live here in Orlando as well. Her husband is not for or against guns, it's the only gun in her house. She does NOT keep it loaded. And with good reason. She insisted on that revolver, and I agree it's a beautiful weapon. IMO it's impractical for home protection because you can't keep it loaded. A revolver like that could go off too easily. I wanted her to get an auto, but she had to have that gun.
> ...



Not if you don't chamber a round. Especially when they were little, even if they knew how to pull the slide back, they didn't have he strength. A revolver, when it is loaded, is chambered.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 2, 2015)

PredFan said:


> since my original thread on this got overrun by lefties so much that it got placed in badlands, let me update everyone.
> 
> First for those who weren't in on the original thread; I keep a loaded gun in my office next to my computer, one in the mud room near the dront door, one in my bedroom, and one in the kitchen. I have been doing this since I bought the house back in the mid 80s. I've raised 5 children in that house with those guns or their predecessors in those locations. No one ever got shot. Not my wife, not my kids, not any of our guests or their kids.
> 
> ...




Two years ago and you're still smarting. If you were comfortable with your lack of safe gun keeping/handling, you would be posting this new thread. But then, you would not have bumped the old one so many times. 

Your worshiping your minuscule penis over sized guns gives responsible gun owners like me a bad name.

Get someone who knows what they're doing to teach the girl that her grip is wrong. And squirt, get them to teach you a thing or two at the same time.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 2, 2015)

PredFan said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Chambered? What kind of idiot leaves a cartridge under the hammer?  Sad that you are so afraid of the world till you think you need to be armed at all times. How can you live like that?


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2015)

PredFan said:


> since my original thread on this got overrun by lefties so much that it got placed in badlands, let me update everyone.
> 
> First for those who weren't in on the original thread; I keep a loaded gun in my office next to my computer, one in the mud room near the dront door, one in my bedroom, and one in the kitchen. I have been doing this since I bought the house back in the mid 80s. I've raised 5 children in that house with those guns or their predecessors in those locations. No one ever got shot. Not my wife, not my kids, not any of our guests or their kids.
> 
> ...


I have a loaded Taurus Raging Bull .44 mag in the end table drawer next to me in the front room. I have a loaded Colt Birds Head replica in .45 Long Colt loaded in a hard case stored next to me in the back room in the computer desk. Both pistols are loaded with hollow points. I have an AK-47 with two loaded 30 round clips under my bed in the bedroom, and ya know, I'm still alive too. Gee, I must just be lucky. I grew up in a house full of guns too. Why am I still alive? I mean according to leftards, one of those guns should have killed me by now...


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Your worshiping your minuscule penis over sized guns gives responsible gun owners like me a bad name.



Oh sure... bubble head... girls that are gun enthusiasts are worshiping their penises too, right? Fucking moron...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 2, 2015)

007 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Your worshiping your minuscule penis over sized guns gives responsible gun owners like me a bad name.
> ...




ooops Sorry.

I should have known PredFan wasn't a man cuz he sure doesn't act like one.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 2, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > since my original thread on this got overrun by lefties so much that it got placed in badlands, let me update everyone.
> ...



Shut up idiot, as every single person here knows, you know very little about anything. The above post of yours is full of lies and so much stupidity, it isn't worth arguing. 

Go play in the street, retard.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 2, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Damn, for a minute there I thought you would carry on a discussion. Your just an idiot. Go play with Luddley, you both are on the same intellectual level.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 2, 2015)

PredFan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




So leaving a live round under the hammer is standard practice in gun nut land? Figures.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 2, 2015)

007 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > since my original thread on this got overrun by lefties so much that it got placed in badlands, let me update everyone.
> ...



Yeah, my kids grew up around guns too. No one got shot, none of their friends got shot, and I didn't get shot. Maybe my guns are defective?

I keep my Mossberg 12 ga by the bed but I'm going to replace that with a Taurus Judge loaded with 410. I still have my Glock 9mm in my computer desk, but that's all I have these days. When the kids were growing up I didn't have a CCW so I had more lying around. Now that I am in the habit of carrying, I always have my Kel Tek P3AT on me so I don't need to have a gun for every room like I used to. And now 4 of the 5 kids are on their own so my guns have missed their chance to shoot them.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 2, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



"Auburn" wtf is wrong with my phone?

Meh, criticism from a moron means nothing to me. Besides I told you to go play in the street with Luddley.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 2, 2015)

007 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Your worshiping your minuscule penis over sized guns gives responsible gun owners like me a bad name.
> ...



That's the mentality of the gun grabbers. They really don't have the reading or thinking skills that can result in any kind of mature discussion. That is why this thread came about. Decades ago someone decided to equate penis size with guns. To this day these simpletons think it means something and think it is an intelligent arguing point. Others think it hurts our feelings or some such nonsense. It really means they lost the discussion.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 2, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



>> Chadd R. Harrison, of the 1000 block of Bothwell Ln., accidentally shot and killed himself at around 12:30 a.m. Oct 31, while driving a car in the 1300 block of Valayna Dr. in Aurora.

Harrison was with two other men, ages 24 and 25, both of whom are from Aurora, when he apparently displayed a .45 caliber handgun and began playing with the firearm while driving, according to police.

After telling the two other men that the firearm was unloaded, he held it to his head and pulled the trigger. The firearm then discharged into his head. The 25-year-old man with Harrison was able to stop the vehicle by throwing it into park. Aurora Fire Dept. paramedics transported Harrison to an Aurora hospital where he was pronounced dead. <<  (link)​


----------



## Pogo (Nov 2, 2015)

PredFan said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Can't imagine why anyone would think that, I mean it's not like you went to some message board to whine about how many penises guns you have, kept bumping it when no one paid you enough attention, and then started another one.  How neurotic and inadequate would _that _be, right?


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2015)

PredFan said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


They're pretty much relegated to being the twits that think they're insulting you on message boards. No one is stupid enough to say such dumbass crap in public.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 3, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



The opinions of a barely literate moron have no real meaning to me. All you are doing is boring me. ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............


----------



## PredFan (Nov 3, 2015)

007 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



They aren't even insulting me with that crap. But they actually think they are. It's the left, what are you going to do? To be a lefty is to be ignorant.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 3, 2015)

turtledude said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...


I don't think she was shooting anything.......her finger wasn't on the trigger.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



It was a brand new AR, her first time shooting it, and only time actually. I'm not going to lecture her about it unless she cares to shoot it. People are just being overly critical.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 3, 2015)

This is why I don't respond to idiots like Pogo and Luddley.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a new weapon to leave loaded and lying around the house. Just bought it today. A Christmas present toysrlf for being a good boy. So now my 12 ga is by my bed, my Ruger is iny office, my Kel Tek stays in the kitchen when I'm home, and my 40 cal is in the entertainment center.

All loaded and ready to fire. Only the shotgun has a safety, but I never use it. Still, not a one of them have killed anyone on their own yet. Surely they must at some point. Liberals can't be wrong can they?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> I have a new weapon to leave loaded and lying around the house. Just bought it today. A Christmas present toysrlf for being a good boy. So now my 12 ga is by my bed, my Ruger is iny office, my Kel Tek stays in the kitchen when I'm home, and my 40 cal is in the entertainment center.
> 
> All loaded and ready to fire. Only the shotgun has a safety, but I never use it. Still, not a one of them have killed anyone on their own yet. Surely they must at some point. Liberals can't be wrong can they?






​


----------



## PredFan (Dec 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I have a new weapon to leave loaded and lying around the house. Just bought it today. A Christmas present toysrlf for being a good boy. So now my 12 ga is by my bed, my Ruger is iny office, my Kel Tek stays in the kitchen when I'm home, and my 40 cal is in the entertainment center.
> ...



Obviously it has you in it, retard.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2015)

OP be all like....


----------



## PredFan (Dec 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> OP be all like....



I don't have to ask. You are all too willing to pay attention to me. In fact you just can't stop.


----------

